# Changing lounge area lights to LED



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just purchased a 2006 Burstner Delphin T821 and it has 4 small Halogen lights on flexible stalks in the Lounging area. I would like to alter these to LED but cannot find a suitable replacement that will fit in the small glass lampshades.

These heavy little shades have a habit of falling off anyway while travelling and I wondered what other owners have done? As there are some very creative members, I feel sure that someone can point me in the right direction.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you have a pic of them 747?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

replace them for something better obviously. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's too much faff on to get a picture on this forum nowadays, so I didn't bother.

Other Delphin owners will know the ones I mean and I would rather leave them in as they are quite classy fittings. The only problem is finding a suitable LED.

Edited to add a link to the light fitting I mean. It is called a 'Tulip' glass shade on it.

http://caravan-parts.store.buegle.c...ravan-tulip-spotlight-complete-/?k=:::2564368


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Try this Guy, he does a lot of shows and seems to have good stocks of many different types.

http://www.ledbulbs4u.co.uk/


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for that Graham, I have used them before for Domestic 240 volt LED's.

They have a suitable LED that should work. It is rated at 20 watt and I could go for those but I will hang on to see if there is a 10 watt equivalent anywhere.

The best part about your link was that they have LED Fluorescent tube replacements specifically for Burstner motorhomes. I will definitely order a couple of those, so thanks for the link.  Anyone reading this thread should note that they are also suitable for most European makes, not just Burstner.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim, hope you're happy with your new Motorhome?

What led bulbs did you fit in the 747 and in what lamps did you fit them please?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

My Chausson has the same or very similar lamps. Getting a LED G4 bulb isn't esy, they are either to long and stick out the end of the glass, or to fat and wont go far enough down the glass to plug in securely. I used lamps from ATEN, can't remember which, he let me try 2/3 at a show, but I still had to reduce the diameter of the PCB at the base for a reasonable fit. Also had to trim the pin length.

They also have to be fitted AFTER the glass which is a pain.

Best of luck

Malcolm


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

fdhadi said:


> Hi Jim, hope you're happy with your new Motorhome?
> 
> What led bulbs did you fit in the 747 and in what lamps did you fit them please?


Hi,

I got most of them from a company called Bedazzled UK. They are 10 watt equivalents and have 6 surface mounted LED's. If you go to their website they give detailed explanations of what they replace and how much power you save.

I put bright white in the kitchen and bathroom and 2 bright white in the living area at the point where we sat reading or doing crosswords etc. The rest were warm white.

Take the covers off the lights before you order as some are side pins and others rear pins.

If you change the main light bulb in the living area go for at least 35 watt equivalent .... 40 would be better.

http://www.bedazzled.uk.com/12v_LED_Bulb_Replacement.htm

The types you should look at are G4H-6L for the small lights

and

MR16-21L for the main light.

Get the pin direction right, I did not the first time but luckily my Brother in law has a Caravan and they fitted his van.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> My Chausson has the same or very similar lamps. Getting a LED G4 bulb isn't esy, they are either to long and stick out the end of the glass, or to fat and wont go far enough down the glass to plug in securely. I used lamps from ATEN, can't remember which, he let me try 2/3 at a show, but I still had to reduce the diameter of the PCB at the base for a reasonable fit. Also had to trim the pin length.
> 
> They also have to be fitted AFTER the glass which is a pain.
> 
> ...


Thanks Malcolm.

If I cannot get a replacement LED fitting then I might retain the fittings but wire the switch to an LED strip that will fit on the underside of the lockers and be reasonably well concealed. If I do get a result I will post it on here.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> It's too much faff on to get a picture on this forum nowadays, so I didn't bother.
> 
> Other Delphin owners will know the ones I mean and I would rather leave them in as they are quite classy fittings. The only problem is finding a suitable LED.
> 
> ...


Expensive buggers arent they???????

I can see why you wouldnt want to just dump them.....£156 the pair!!!!   

Unbelievable................


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just an update to this thread.

I have found some replacement LED's for the small 12 volt lights with the Tulip type shade. They are equivalent to 5 watt bulbs and use only 0.6 watts of power.

http://www.jacksonscamping.com/aten-12-led-g4-tower/p5398


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I changed our lights to LED's in the van a while ago & added 2 reading lights on stalks -I'm (almost) certain it was these 
IKEA is your friend . . . 
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10214213/

- not bad at a tenner !

(Best check its not purely 240v -see if they still have the model with mains transformer . . . Our ones I just cut the transformer off & wired it straight into the 12v lighting circuit


----------

